# Regarding life time ban in UAE



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

Dear All,

I need your guidance to clear one of my doubts , My situation is that I had lifetime ban on me from UAE because of moving out of country without informing my company(Employer) in may 2012 and the reason behind that is I had issues with my immediate manager ,he harassed me in all the possible way he could and I couldn't bear those harassments so I decided to quit the job and I didn't inform the company because I had to give money to company for breaking the contract of two years and I am in company only for two months so I didn't had that much money to payoff.

I need your advise that can I apply to another GCC countries like Saudi Arabia , Oman etc and what preventive measures I have to take.

Waiting for all of your valuable comments.

regards
geekgadget


----------



## Ismailsaadeh (Jul 14, 2012)

The ban is only in the UAE, you can still apply for jobs in the other GCC countries. The labor office banned you and not the immigration. You can even visit the UAE if you wish, but you cannot work here.


----------



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Ismailsaadeh ,

Thanks for your reply and valuable information can please guide how I can verify from any UAE goverment site or by any other means to verify that sponsor put any case on me however for your information I want to tell you that there is no such important pending libality on my end because my total tenure is less than two months and I didn't do any kind of mischievous act that attract any charges.

Thanks in advance for your reply

Regards
Geek Gadget


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Check the Ministry of labor website...


----------

